# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] affichage d'une page aprs l'insertion dans la base PHP/MySQL

## autre

j'ai un problme de la redirection de la page.voici mon code:



```

```

les informations sont bien insres mais  la page insertion.php ne s'affiche pas et //


```

```

ces instructions ne s'affichent pas

----------


## ABCIWEB

J'ai pas regard en dtail mais aprs un header de redirection il faut *toujours* mettre un exit;


```
<?php header('location: insertion.php'); exit; ?>
```

(a ne gne jamais, et c'est parfois/souvent indispensable cf: quatrime exemple du manuel)

----------


## Tolriq

Si tout le code est dans le mme fichier php a mon avis il y a plusieurs soucis de conceptions  ::): 

1) Tu ne peut pas faire de header si tu as dj afficher du texte avant ou alors il faut utiliser la bufferisation (cf ob_start() )

2) Si le header marchait la page changerait immdiatement et donc l'utilisateur n'aurait aucun moyen de lire le texte puisque la page aurait change.


Ensuite et tout aussi important, il ne faut jamais insrer en base des donnes directement rcupre d'un post trop de risque de scurit regarde la fonction mysql_real_escape_string()

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
- soit tu mets ton code directement dans la page insertion.php ;
- soit tu remplaces <?php header('location: insertion.php'); ?> par :


```
<?php include('insertion.php'); ?>
```

+ conseils donns plus haut par mes camarades.

----------


## autre

bonjour,
j'ai essay avec header+exit et avec include mais il ne marche pas.les donnes sont insres mais il affiche une page "Internet Explorer ne peut pas afficher cette page web"

----------


## Invit

Message reu en MP. Je le remets donc dans le cours de ce topic :



> bonjour,
> svp aide-moi car j'ai pass plus ke 1mois cherchant la solution mais malheureusement je trouve rien.
> j'ai 3 pages: ajouter-agr.php et insertagr2.php et insertion.php
> 
> dans ajouter-agr.php il ya un formulaire,qd je clique sur enregistrer, les donnes sont insres (page insertagr2.php) mais la page insertion.php ne s'affiche pas..mme si je fais include("insertion.php"); ou header("location: insertion.php");exit;   dans la fin du code de la page insertagr2.php il ne marche pas.
> 
> voici le code de *ajouter-agr.php* :
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Invit

Remplace dans ajouter-agr.php :


```
		<form   method="POST" action="insertagr2.php">
```

par


```
		<form method="POST" action="insertion.php">
```

Et dans insertion.php : 


```

```

Dans insertagr2.php + insertion.php, il faudra aussi modifier l'affichage des messages (confirmation et/ou erreur) pour les intgrer correctement.
+ en cas d'erreur : proposer de corriger le formulaire.

----------


## Tolriq

a marche pas et les pm en direct n'aide en rien la communaut a t'aider  ::):

----------


## autre

Mr.jreaux62 je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire avec 



> Dans insertagr2.php + insertion.php, il faudra aussi modifier l'affichage des messages (confirmation et/ou erreur) pour les intgrer correctement.

----------


## Invit

remplacer :


```

```

par : 


```

```

et par la suite (par exemple) :


```

```

----------


## autre

je le fais.


```

```

mais il affiche a 



> Parse error: parse error, expecting `','' or `';'' in C:\wamp\www\df\insertagr2.php on line 33

----------


## Invit

Ca veut dire que tu as une erreur ligne 33 :



> echo '<p class="msgok">'$msg_ok.'</p>';


-> il manque un point :



> echo '<p class="msgok">'*.*$msg_ok.'</p>';


Idem ligne 36

ps : OK, l'erreur vient de moi. Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour faire un "copier-coller"  l'aveugle...

----------


## autre

oui dsl..
je suis dbutante en PHP/MySQL
je le corrige mais tjrs le mme pb: les donnes sont insrees mais il affiche :



> Internet Explorer ne peut pas afficher cette page Web
> 
> Essayez la chose suivante :
> 
> Diagnostiquer les problmes de connexion

----------


## autre

je travaille avec wampserver ,internet Explorer et Notepad++

----------


## ABCIWEB

Ce genre de message s'affiche souvent quand wampserver n'est pas dmarr... 

Sinon au passage pour info, pour dveloppez un site il y a des outils pratiques dans Firefox (Firebug etc...). A terme tu devrais utiliser ce navigateur (gratuit) qui propose de nombreux plugins ddis au dveloppement web (ce n'est pas indispensable mais a aide bien).

----------


## autre

je ne veux pas crer un site web, c'est juste une application "local"

----------


## ABCIWEB

a t'aidera aussi pour de l'intranet  :;): 

Mais bon,  tes pb d'affichage sont-ils rsolus ?

----------


## autre

non pas encore

----------


## autre

bonjour,
svp aidez-moi car j'ai pass plus ke 1mois cherchant la solution mais malheureusement je trouve rien.
j'ai 3 pages: ajouter-agr.php et insertagr2.php et insertion.php

dans ajouter-agr.php il ya un formulaire,qd je clique sur enregistrer, les donnes sont insres (page insertagr2.php) mais la page insertion.php ne s'affiche pas..mme si je fais include("insertion.php"); ou header("location: insertion.php");exit; dans la fin du code de la page insertagr2.php il ne marche pas.

voici le code de ajouter-agr.php :


```

```

le code de insertagr2.php :


```

```

le code de insertion.php :


```

```

----------


## autre

puisque la page insertion.php ne peut pas s'afficher, je veux donc que ces phrases dans la page insertagr2.php s'affichent:


```

```

----------


## autre

je pense que le code de la page insertagr2.php est correct et que les phrases doivent tre affiches

----------


## autre

donc qu'est ce que je vais faire avec ce problme, il faut que je donne cette application

----------


## claude77

Bonjour,

moi je fais cela aprs avoir fait la requete mon INSERT ou UPDATE pour rediriger sur la page suivante
tu rgles le temps d'affichage en secondes



```

```

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
voil les 2 seuls fichiers qu'il te faut :
-> *formulaire et traitement sur la mme page + gestion d'erreur*

1/ fichier *ajouter-agr.php*


```

```

2/ fichier *ajouter-agr-traitement.php*


```

```

*QUESTIONS :*


```

```

Ce bouton ne sert  rien -> le supprimer.


```

```

Il n'y a pas d'input "d1" ni "d2" dans le formulaire !

----------


## autre

Bonjour




> // !! QUESTION !! d'o viennent ces d1 et d2 ?????
> 		$bd_d1 		= mysql_real_escape_string($_POST['d1']);
> 		$bd_d2 		= mysql_real_escape_string($_POST['d2']);


la table posseder contient 3 : le code, TF et d1(code du matriel)
posseder est la liaison entre la table matriel et la table agriculteur

----------


## autre

MERCI Mr mais rien ne change j'ai fait comme vous m'avez dit, les donnes sont insres mais ces phrases ne s'affichent pas


```

```

c'est tjrs le mme prb

----------

